

Tesla Is Getting Destroyed - NickSarath
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-is-getting-destroyed-2015-1

======
joshdance
Misleading title, as usual. The stock dropped a bit when Tesla said they might
miss forecasts.

------
mobpolitics
A 6% dip in stock equals "getting destroyed"?!

